# Abu Dhabi Banks



## The druid

Can anyone advise us on a good current acct for UK nationals in AD please ? We would like a joint acct if poss with good availability of cash machines. We also send money back to UK monthly for sons rent payments etc out of our UK current acct. Any advice welcome please !!


----------



## Deefor

This has been covered quite often on this forum, but the better ones seem to be ADCB and NBAD. My advice would be use one that has a branch that is convenient to where you live and that is open at some time when you are likely to need it.

There are plenty cash machines and even if it isn't from your bank the fees for getting cash out are minimal.

As in the UK, some people have good experiences with one bank and others get worse experiences from the same one.


----------



## kevinthegulf

I find ADCB a decent bank, one advantage is the wife can have a debit card and credit card on the same account. Sending money to Uk, consider a money changer, rates are better I think, I use UAE exchange , not had a problem, create an account with then and its straightforward
rgds kev


----------



## g1968g

I'm going through the process of opening a UAE account with the HSBC.
I opened an account in the UK before I left, they "introduced" me to the Abu Dhabi branch.
I've just left there and all seems ok. Free transfer of funds between UAE & UK, internet banking, all the cards you need etc etc

Just get your ID & Residents visa application moving. 

You need it for everything here


----------



## rsinner

tranfering fund from HSBC UAE to UK might be "free" but the exchange rate would be terrible. you would be better off using an exchange house like UAE Exchange or AL ANsari or 10s of others that exist. Shop around.


----------



## AlexDhabi

HSBC in Abu Dhabi is horrendous. Terrible service, hardly any cash machines, bad exchange rates, archaic internet manking, made lots of errors and made me wait a long time to fix them. NBAD much better.


----------

